#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    2011

## ameer

*                         㻡            .*

                ӡ          ǡ     ɡ ǡ        ɡ  ͡          ɻ   .

           ʡ                      ɡ   ʡ     .

              23      20                     ɡ  25    2 .



 
See More:   2011

----------


## ameer

,                 .                                                                 <="" div="" border="0">

                                                                                                                                       	  84%    90%   ,                 .
	         ,                            30%         90%          85%          .
	                                                                  .
..    
	                     .
	         3 ,                    .
	               ,                                         .
..2500       
	                2500         6            24         .
	  1500            3       ,                 .

----------

